# Siri ne trouvé plus mes play lists sur Apple music.



## andarelli (25 Mars 2021)

Bonjour, j’ai un problème que plusieurs heures passées avec les techniciens d’Apple, n’ont pas résolu. Depuis 2 jours, sans  modifiet quoi que ce soit, Siri ne trouve plus mes playlist quand je les demande il répond « je n’ai pas trouvé votre playlist sur Apple Music » et cela sur tous les supports HomePod, iPhone, ou iPad. Nous avons fait énormément de manipulations avec les gens d’AppleCare mais rien n’y fait. Siri peut lancer de la musique à la demande. Je peux lancer les  playlists par AirPlay. Si je demande quelle play list il joue, il va me donner le nom, mais n’est pas capable de lancer la même play list quand je le lui demande. Chez Apple ils disent n’avoir jamais rencontré ce problème. Avez vous une idée? Merci


----------



## Lex0174 (28 Mars 2021)

andarelli a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai un problème que plusieurs heures passées avec les techniciens d’Apple, n’ont pas résolu. Depuis 2 jours, sans  modifiet quoi que ce soit, Siri ne trouve plus mes playlist quand je les demande il répond « je n’ai pas trouvé votre playlist sur Apple Music » et cela sur tous les supports HomePod, iPhone, ou iPad. Nous avons fait énormément de manipulations avec les gens d’AppleCare mais rien n’y fait. Siri peut lancer de la musique à la demande. Je peux lancer les  playlists par AirPlay. Si je demande quelle play list il joue, il va me donner le nom, mais n’est pas capable de lancer la même play list quand je le lui demande. Chez Apple ils disent n’avoir jamais rencontré ce problème. Avez vous une idée? Merci


J’ai exactement le même souci ! Étrange ! Cela fait quelques jours... Avant, Siri reconnaissait vraiment bien toutes mes playlists. Maintenant, il dit la même chose « je n’ai pas trouvé cette playlist sur Apple Music » ! C’est pénible !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (30 Mars 2021)

J’ai le même genre de souci.

En temps normal, je dis « Dis siri, mets de la musique » et la musique démarre. C’est des choix aléatoires en fonction de ce que j’écoute.

Depuis 2 jours, le Home Pod s’anime comme d’habitude mais aucun son ne sort, comme si Siri ne savait pas quoi mettre comme musique.

En AirPlay, par contre ça fonctionne.


----------



## Sidtiger (31 Mars 2021)

andarelli a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai un problème que plusieurs heures passées avec les techniciens d’Apple, n’ont pas résolu. Depuis 2 jours, sans  modifiet quoi que ce soit, Siri ne trouve plus mes playlist quand je les demande il répond « je n’ai pas trouvé votre playlist sur Apple Music » et cela sur tous les supports HomePod, iPhone, ou iPad. Nous avons fait énormément de manipulations avec les gens d’AppleCare mais rien n’y fait. Siri peut lancer de la musique à la demande. Je peux lancer les  playlists par AirPlay. Si je demande quelle play list il joue, il va me donner le nom, mais n’est pas capable de lancer la même play list quand je le lui demande. Chez Apple ils disent n’avoir jamais rencontré ce problème. Avez vous une idée? Merci


Pareil pour moi, quand je lui demande de lancer mes propres listes de lectures pourtant bien composées de titres provenant d’Apple music, il me répond qu’il n’a pas trouvé la liste de lecture sur Apple Music... on dirait que Siri ne veut plus chercher dans nos playlists personnelles et cherche absolument à trouver une correspondance sur Apple Music et plus du tout dans notre bibliothèque... ça ne pose visiblement un problème que sur la musique car à part ça Siri se comporte bien pour le reste de commandes vocales qu’on peut lui faire (météo, domotique, etc...).

Exemple : je recherche sur Apple Music le titre Billy Jean de Mickaël Jackson, je l’ajoute à une playlist perso que je crée et que je nomme « taratata », ensuite, je demande à Siri « lance ma playlist taratata » et il me répond « je n’ai pas trouvé la playlist taratata sur Apple Music » alors qu’avant ça fonctionnait très bien... le problème date du 22 ou 23 mars 2021... et pareil que pour toi, j’ai passé des heures avec l’assistance Apple mais ils ne trouvent pas la cause du problème... c’est énervant...

Je précise que ce n’est pas un problème exclusif au HomePod car si je demande la même chose à Siri sur mon iPhone il répond la même chose... ça à l’air d’être général, quelque soit l’appareil qu’on utilise pour lancer nos propres playlists avec Siri.

Bon maintenant, qu’est-ce qu’on fait ?

On achète un Google Home ou Alexa ?


----------



## Sidtiger (31 Mars 2021)

andarelli a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai un problème que plusieurs heures passées avec les techniciens d’Apple, n’ont pas résolu. Depuis 2 jours, sans  modifiet quoi que ce soit, Siri ne trouve plus mes playlist quand je les demande il répond « je n’ai pas trouvé votre playlist sur Apple Music » et cela sur tous les supports HomePod, iPhone, ou iPad. Nous avons fait énormément de manipulations avec les gens d’AppleCare mais rien n’y fait. Siri peut lancer de la musique à la demande. Je peux lancer les  playlists par AirPlay. Si je demande quelle play list il joue, il va me donner le nom, mais n’est pas capable de lancer la même play list quand je le lui demande. Chez Apple ils disent n’avoir jamais rencontré ce problème. Avez vous une idée? Merci


Pareil pour moi, quand je lui demande de lancer mes propres listes de lectures pourtant bien composées de titres provenant d’Apple music, il me répond qu’il n’a pas trouvé la liste de lecture sur Apple Music... on dirait que Siri ne veut plus chercher dans nos playlists personnelles et cherche absolument à trouver une correspondance sur Apple Music et plus du tout dans notre bibliothèque... ça ne pose visiblement un problème que sur la musique car à part ça Siri se comporte bien pour le reste de commandes vocales qu’on peut lui faire (météo, domotique, etc...).

Exemple : je recherche sur Apple Music le titre Billy Jean de Mickaël Jackson, je l’ajoute à une playlist perso que je crée et que je nomme « taratata », ensuite, je demande à Siri « lance ma playlist taratata » et il me répond « je n’ai pas trouvé la playlist taratata sur Apple Music » alors qu’avant ça fonctionnait très bien... le problème date du 22 ou 23 mars 2021... et pareil que pour toi, j’ai passé des heures avec l’assistance Apple mais ils ne trouvent pas la cause du problème... c’est énervant...

Je précise que ce n’est pas un problème exclusif au HomePod car si je demande la même chose à Siri sur mon iPhone il répond la même chose... ça à l’air d’être général, quelque soit l’appareil qu’on utilise pour lancer nos propres playlists avec Siri.

Bon maintenant, qu’est-ce qu’on fait ?

On achète un Google Home ou Alexa ?


----------



## pimpin (31 Mars 2021)

Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul! Ca me rassure, enfin oui et non. Même soucis, mes playlist perso ne sont plus lancées par Siri.  Cela est particulièrement gênant en voiture car cela permettait d'utiliser CarPlay en toute sécurité juste avec la voix! Je ne sais pas si Apple est au courant de ce bug???


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (4 Avril 2021)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> J’ai le même genre de souci.
> 
> En temps normal, je dis « Dis siri, mets de la musique » et la musique démarre. C’est des choix aléatoires en fonction de ce que j’écoute.
> 
> ...



J’ai redémarré le HomePod (débranché et rebranché). Ça a l’air de lui avoir un peu remis les idées en place.


----------



## Sidtiger (9 Avril 2021)

pimpin a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul! Ca me rassure, enfin oui et non. Même soucis, mes playlist perso ne sont plus lancées par Siri.  Cela est particulièrement gênant en voiture car cela permettait d'utiliser CarPlay en toute sécurité juste avec la voix! Je ne sais pas si Apple est au courant de ce bug???


Si, ils le sont : le problème a été remonté à l'ingénierie. Mais pas de délai de rétablissement communiqué pour l'instant.


----------



## Sidtiger (9 Avril 2021)

pimpin a dit:


> Je vois que je ne suis pas le seul! Ca me rassure, enfin oui et non. Même soucis, mes playlist perso ne sont plus lancées par Siri.  Cela est particulièrement gênant en voiture car cela permettait d'utiliser CarPlay en toute sécurité juste avec la voix! Je ne sais pas si Apple est au courant de ce bug???


Ah bah si, Apple est au courant, vu le temps que j'ai passé avec eux à faire des manips et à être ensuite escaladé à un support supérieur : ne parvenant pas à faire fonctionner tout ça après plus d'une heure de communication , notre problème a été remonté à l'ingénierie pour faire des tests et des analyses complémentaires. A suivre, donc... je leur ai même donné le lien de ce forum dans lequel ils verront tous les tests et impacts de ce problème.
Pour info, ça s'est mis à remarcher du jour au lendemain pour moi sans action particulière de ma part : du coup, je me suis dis "super", je vais pouvoir créer une nouvelle playlist pour vérifier... mais même problème, ma nouvelle playlist n'était pas reconnue par Siri... Bref, ça n'a pas tout à fait l'air d'être réglé tout ça ;-)


----------



## bazino (1 Mars 2022)

Bonjour, 
J'ai à nouveau ce problème sur mes Homepod Classic. Je suis le seul ?


----------

